# Pb connexion wifi free Ipod Touch 4



## petite_pipoune (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de connexion sur les réseaux Free WiFi.
J'ai un ipod touch 4 depuis samedi. Dès le 1er jour, j'ai créé avec free un identifiant + mot de passe pour accéder à tous les réseaux free wifi non protégés.
Normalement, quand je choisis un réseau free wifi dans le réglage wifi de mon ipod, ça m'envoie automatiquement sur une page "connexion" ou je rentre mon identifiant et mon mot de passe. Mais depuis dimanche, ça ne fonctionne plus. Quand je choisis le réseau free wifi, ça ne m'envoie plus sur cette page de connexion, et du coup je ne suis pas connecté et n'ai accès à aucune application.
Si je choisis un réseau neuf ou sfr par exemple, ça m'envoie bien sur cette fameuse page de connexion. Mais je suis chez free, donc je n'ai qu'un identifiant free.....

Par contre la connexion sur mon réseau perso chez moi (sécurisé) fonctionne très bien.

Merci pour votre aide si vous avez une solution...


----------

